# Any Advice?



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I am 15 and will be going on my first pheasant hunt with my little brother and my dad at a pheasant forever youth hunt and was wondering if any one has any advice? Thanks for thr help Nick


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Nick! Just remember and put into practice everything you learned in the hunter's safety program and you will do just fine. When you do shoot at a bird, remember to shoot at the bird's head. Those long tails make them look deceptively large. If you shoot only at the head, you give yourself a little margin for error and can still make a clean killing shot. My hat's off to your dad for taking the time to get you involved in such a great sport. Have a great time! Burl


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nick, thanks for coming to Nodakoutdoors. You are the future of hunting. There is a wealth of advice and tips in previous pheasant articles posted here. Take some time to read through them. As you delve into this pursuit you're going to see some true sportsmen and great hunters. They are not neccessarily the same thing. Learning the best parts of both by observation will continue as long as you are gifted time in the outdoors. Here's two to start: treat the dog as good as you would treat a child in your family, and honor the game animals. You owe it to both.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Above all, remember, be safe!!!! No bird, deer, or waterfowl is worth a human life!!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Howdy CS. Here's a tip for you. When you are shooting a a crossing rooster, concentate on it's head, rather than the whole bird. Because of his tail, a rooster looks longer than he actually is, and if you swing while concentrating on the middle of the bird, you'll often shoot behind or worse, cripple the bird by hitting it in the rear...


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

We are getting alot of snow today will that affect the hunt on saturday? 
I decided on taking my 870 express 16ga.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

If you have a 12 take it. Also put a full choke in it. That should give you a little more distance and better pattern for the longer shots that you will get during this time of year as the birds might be more skidish.

Also this time of year I like to shoot a high volicity shell and that will give you some range too.

Enjoy your first pheasant hunt. Aim for the head and follow threw and have an excuss ready for why you missed. Sun in my eyes, gun jammed, dog in the way etc. These usually get used early and often so have some thing unique ready. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I dont have a 12 or full choke but I have a modified and I am using #6 shot with 1 1/8 oz


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

That will work just fine. Don't worry guage or shot size, 16 guage and #6 will be fine.. Most important BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN the rest will fall into place............ GOOD LUCK


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is a web site with some good basic hunting info for u

http://www.dccl.org/information/pheasan ... basics.htm


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Browndog is right you won't it make much of a difference, just go out and have fun and be safe.

Make sure that you bring a camera.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys and thanks DonC for the link


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Went out today and had fun! We saw 2 pheasants and 3 quial. My little brother got 1 hen pheasant and I got 1 bobwhite quial. The quial was a long shot but I got him and when my brither hit the pheasant it was like an explosion feathers every where. I would like to thank every one who helps out with stuff like this and say keep up the good work.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Glad you had a fun time! nice job on the quail. :sniper:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is another link for you :wink:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.nd.gov/gnf/licenses/smallgameguide.html#cock


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

So....DonC, what do ND game regulations have to do with someone hunting in Illinois? Pretty sure they were on a preserve as well, not so Colonel? Burl


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Thought they were in ND


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

We were on a preserve and the pheasant forever people told us to shoot the hens too.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad u had a good hunt .....it only gets better from here. Sorry about the above posts....thought u were in SD :lol:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Geez........can't even get that right I menat ND


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

don't wory about it


----------

